# Buying AIB shares



## thespecialon (20 Jan 2009)

Hi, 

I am looking to buy 500 eur worth of AIB shares.Can I just go into an AIB branch and buy these? Do I pay a commission on buying and selling these?
IF in a few motnhs I want to sell them, how do I go about it then?

Rgds,

T


----------



## barryl (20 Jan 2009)

You need to open an account with a stockbroker,phone trades are 100e for 500e trade or 25e online with davy


----------



## 8till8 (20 Jan 2009)

OP: not many banks still offer over-the-counter share dealing service, and you'd probably need to be a customer to avoid the whole money-laundering identification procedure.
Sharewatch offer a once-off share purchase service


----------



## TomOC (20 Jan 2009)

I think NIB online share account has one of the lowest commisions for buying and selling shares.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (20 Jan 2009)

Folks 

Please remember the Posting Guidelines. We do not allow discussion of the price of shares. I have had to delete posts from this thread.

Answer the question asked, or stay quiet.


----------



## Michael (20 Jan 2009)

Don't use a Broker. Open a Worldspreads account. It is much cheaper/better better when trading in small amounts.


----------



## eldra (20 Jan 2009)

I trade with a company called www.odlsecurities.com based in the UK and find them very good. ODL are a Online Discount Broker with 

Flat fees. All round low cost
They trade all markets
They accept Euros
No set up Fees
No on going charges other than the cost of Buying and Selling
They give you Interest on monies in your account.. I think- 1.5% below Libor rate
ODL are over in Dublin to promote their business and are holding an Open invitation Free Workshop in Stillorgan Park Hotel at 6.30pm on the 11th of Feb. I attended their last Workshop. They go through their trading platform, how to trade online, the costs and the products they have on offer plus a Q & A. Might be worth a look. Whoever you trade with, keep your costs low and ask the right questions to suit your needs. There is no harm having a couple of accounts open with different brokers. The majority of Irish people only ask one question before opening a Trading Account 'What commission do you charge' and ignore the ongoing charges, F/X charges, do they give you interest on your account, do they trade all markets etc...


----------



## WaterSprite (20 Jan 2009)

thespecialon said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am looking to buy 500 eur worth of AIB shares.Can I just go into an AIB branch and buy these? Do I pay a commission on buying and selling these?
> IF in a few motnhs I want to sell them, how do I go about it then?
> ...



I believe you can buy bank shares in the bank itself.  Yes, if you will pay commission when you buy.  When you sell,  you could also sell through a bank branch.  Yes, you will pay a commission when you sell.  See previous thread here.  Boards.ie thread on same topic here.  Just call into a branch and ask is the best thing.


----------



## thespecialon (21 Jan 2009)

Thanks guys,

Brought the shares at an AIB branch yesterday..No fuss just go up to counter and ask..Their commission is 100Eur min on either buying or selling or 1% of value whichever is greater.

T


----------



## demoivre (21 Jan 2009)

thespecialon said:


> Thanks guys,
> 
> Brought the shares at an AIB branch yesterday..No fuss just go up to counter and ask..Their commission is 100Eur min on either buying or selling or 1% of value whichever is greater.
> 
> T



So on €500 worth of shares bought through AIB you pay €200 in commission and €5 stamp duty for the round trip ie buy and sell. You will need about a 40% rise in the value of the share to cover the outlay !!! No offence but you need to rethink your strategy fairly sharpish.


----------



## jimbobman (21 Jan 2009)

100 euro . are you mad.


----------



## Chocks away (21 Jan 2009)

Well, are you or not?


----------

